# Youtube and planted aquariums



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I find youtube to be one of the best places to look at planted aquariums. Here are a few I find amusing or informative:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hk1_NhdDJvg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=Gps2yppF5rQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FY2tZavZ9AA

This is my favorite tank ever:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZDexLMZFrU&feature=related


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

That last one... WOW. Breath taking. Great tank. The fish selection was fantastic.


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

That last tank is amazing. i love how he used the crispus red to look like a volcano erupting. so awesome


----------

